# Has anyone purchased from DSimodstore.com before?



## mkoch227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently made a purchase from DSimodstore.com on Saturday, Mar 12 around 3:45pm. As of now (Monday, Mar 14 8:00pm), I have not been e-mailed about it being processed nor shipped. So I was wondering if anyone else has purchased a product through them. If you did, how long did it take to receive your item from the purchase date, and where are you at (country-wise [US, CAN, etc])?

Please let me know so I can either (1) go after them more about my order or (2) relax and assume it will come.


----------



## dsimodstore (Mar 20, 2011)

mkoch227 said:
			
		

> I recently made a purchase from DSimodstore.com on Saturday, Mar 12 around 3:45pm. As of now (Monday, Mar 14 8:00pm), I have not been e-mailed about it being processed nor shipped. So I was wondering if anyone else has purchased a product through them. If you did, how long did it take to receive your item from the purchase date, and where are you at (country-wise [US, CAN, etc])?
> 
> Please let me know so I can either (1) go after them more about my order or (2) relax and assume it will come.




Hi Mike .. Thank you for your awesome review of our new usa store on shoptemp.net


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 21, 2011)

dsimodstore said:
			
		

> mkoch227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this awesome?
It sounds more of a question and complain plus its not a review.


----------



## RoMee (Mar 21, 2011)

Their stuff is way over priced, there's better and cheaper options available


----------



## dsimodstore (Mar 28, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Their stuff is way over priced, there's better and cheaper options available




hmmm... We thanked him for the awesome review on shoptemp.net

Well.. Better options.. please let us know which better options? ..and we will improve upon it.

Did you know if there is a warranty issue from any of our customers.. It is taken care of right here in North america? 
and usually taken care of within a few days?  Only a true north american dealer can guarantee that.

There may be a few  items cheaper, if you order from overseas and wait forever , get a clone...?
We have found most of our customers don't like to wait forever.. sometimes

* There is no one quicker with free shipping from within North America.*

Try our true email support, live chat that is live, and *a phone number that is actually answered*. 

DsiModStore endeavours to have the best service support in the business.

We try to be more than JUST an online store. DsiModstore provides additional customer support from our other Support forums, wiihacks.com and dsihacks.net.


We do try our best to provided the best prices when possible and most importantly to provide the service level that we ourselves would like from others.
If there is a way we can improve.. let us know..

Methods available to contact us for information or customer support

[email protected]
Live Chat from our website.
North American Customer Support Phone, Call or text: 778-829-MODS (6637)


Thank you... 
Support Tech
DsiModStore.com

Proud to be an Gold Status Member, Indirect Sponsor of GbaTemp.net


----------



## evil goober (May 9, 2011)

I just received my dstwo card it took about 5 days so it was fast shipping (I live in TN).
There stuff is cheaper than a lot of other places, you might save a few dollars on some other websites, but you would probably have to wait 2-3 weeks for shipping.


----------



## balamacab (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm from Colombia.

The 1st of June I bought a DSTwo from the store and I have not yet receive my DStwo yet (23 of june) and given the 14 days policy to receive the cart in my country that they put in their page I'm starting to fell ripped off.
I have tried to chat with them but lately have seen the link offline.







 Right now I'm felling very anxious about the money I spend in this site, I'll continue trying to contact someone there to sort thing out.

If the cart arrive I'll change my review.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 1, 2011)

balamacab said:
			
		

> I'm from Colombia.
> 
> The 1st of June I bought a DSTwo from the store and I have not yet receive my DStwo yet (23 of june) and given the 14 days policy to receive the cart in my country that they put in their page I'm starting to fell ripped off.
> I have tried to chat with them but lately have seen the link offline.
> ...


I am sorry to hear that but don't worry it should take 14-21 working days for free shipping.

And I suggest you buy flash cards via the those store who recommend by official website in order to save your money to get the authentic cards not judged by the lowest price since a 

lot of clone came out in the market.


----------

